# Having trouble burning copies of sound effects???



## Guest (Sep 27, 2004)

I have been trying to download sound effects and songs. When I copied one song onto a cd r disk and then tried to copy another, it said the disk was full. So I put another disk in, (cd rw) copied two songs at once then tried to do another and got the same message. What am I doing wrong?

http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10023


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I had that trouble once and corrected it by re-installing WMP where I burn my CDs. I have also corrected problems with CD burning before just by simply re-booting my PC. Other than that no other clue. Good luck.

<center></center>


----------



## JKnightz (Sep 6, 2004)

Are you burning one song to a cd and then trying to add another later? If that is the case, the cd burning software that you are using is probably closing the session of the cd when you burn the first song. Look for an option to leave the cd open. Or, better yet, add enough songs to the cd before you start the burning process. I hope that helps you. Keep in mind that a lot of audio cd players cannot read CD-RW's(unless it specifically says it will). CD-Rs may be a better option.


----------



## Nozoki (Jul 27, 2003)

I think JKnightz has the answer.

***Trick or treat. Smell my feet. Give me something good to eat.***


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

*Yep. CD's burned on PC normally close the session after burning, and you can't go back and add to it later unless it's a CD-RW the RW meaning rewritable.*

<center></center>


----------



## LostboY (Aug 21, 2003)

Well, kind of, you should be able to leave the session open...try Nero...download a demo, then email me privately...

LosT


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2004)

Yep! thats what I did. I guess I'll just save all the sounds in a temporary file untile I have what I want and then burn them onto disk. Thanks for your help!! I just got a cd burner this year and am new at it!

http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10023


----------

